# How About a Forum For Noobs?



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

A forum where more Noobs could be at and any of those "high-horse" older folk around here can just AVOID THAT FORUM ENTIRELY if they can't be nice to the noobs.

The older folk around here who CAN be nice and wish to be helpful, would be more than welcome, but the assholes can just stay the fuck out.

P.S DanTheMan...thanks for basically answering my question in the other thread about the supercard DSONE i.  I didn't quite understand the write-up, which was why I posted the topic.

See, if we HAD a forum more geared for Noobs...noobs like me could ASK a question like that...and those who want to be nice and helpful, could come by and read it and offer their help...and those who are "ANNOYED" by noobs, and think they are so much fucking better than noobs...can just stay the fuck out of that Forum altogether.

That way, noobs wouldn't have to feel so threatened and unwelcome around here, and maybe the Forum would grow more...to the benefit of the whole community.

All of us had to start SOMEWHERE, right?  So why be an asshole just because you are more advanced than someone else?

Why be a mean son of a bitch toward someone and drive them away?  Maybe that person who is right now a noob...two years from now will produce an awesome piece of homebrew that will now never happen because some asshole drove that person away instead?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2009)

+1 thats a good idea there


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 27, 2009)

you're saying that we should have a GBATEMP mini? too much hassle but I think it's more of a hassle if noobs will stay with the big boys. this is debatable.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 27, 2009)

nice idea but then wouldn't the high horse people be like "haha that noob forum sucks ass, look at them!" "you were a noob once too" "No I wasn't, I've always been awesome...penis comment penis comment penis comment RAAAAAH!"

so yeh...hope you get my point; i don't


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

The internet works differently, even noobs can be arrogant. And you are not gonna have a forum filled with random questions from xbox to ds are you? Plus, its been discussed several times before. And I remember the wii boards had the noob paradise or something liddat topic, maybe more of that instead?

WE NEED A MUSIC FORUM MOAR!!!!!


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 27, 2009)

we already have threads for noobz - theyre called:

kingdon hearts 358/2 days release thread
scribblenauts release thread
Pokemon heart gold release thread
pokemon soul silver release thread
Mario and Luigi: Bowsers inside story release thread


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2009)

I see everyones point, suddendly its not such a good idea.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, well, I think it's a good idea.

I AM TIRED OF GETTING MY FUCKING FEELINGS HURT BY PEOPLE WHO CAN'T CONTROL THEMSELVES AND REFRAIN FROM BEING ASSHOLES TOWARDS NOOBS!!

I have just as much right to be here, and to ask questions as everyone else, and should be treated with the same dignity, respect, and courtesy...as anyone else...AS THE BOARD RULES DICTATE.

I swear to God I'm thru taking shit from anyone...from now on, anyone who hurts my feelings gets reported on.

No exceptions.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 27, 2009)

I was not a noob, was I?

A Newbie topic for every forum seems nice but I dont understand the OP's idea so I apologize


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

[sarcasm]
Ooh, I'm hurt by what you just said... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a whiny little noob, who can't stop complaining about people complaining about my pointless threads... :whinewhine:
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

And may I ask how you are being treated badly? Like being asked to read and search yourself is not mean at all, I can find whatever stuff the noobs ask by sifting thru old threads.

And there is one thing. It will not help the community grow. We ahve nice people nice to noobs, but they just leave because they accomplished what they want, they never planned on contributing at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2009)

loads of people in my school regestered for a patch for platinium and never came back


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> [sarcasm]
> Ooh, I'm hurt by what you just said...
> 
> 
> ...


Reported.
Next?


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> And may I ask how you are being treated badly? Like being asked to read and search yourself is not mean at all, I can find whatever stuff the noobs ask by sifting thru old threads.
> 
> And there is one thing. It will not help the community grow. We ahve nice people nice to noobs, but they just leave because they accomplished what they want, they never planned on contributing at all.



No...they way they are MEAN AND NASTY about asking me to do that.

The fact is..."SEARCH" is totally effing useless anymore...it usually brings back thousands of possibilities, 99 percent of which have NOTHING TO DO WITH what you were trying to search for in the first place!!

WHY can't someone just nicely say....hey, gee, this was already discuss...have a look HERE...and post up a link?  IS THAT SO FUCKING HARD??

Is it so fucking hard to be NICE   instead of an asshole?

Maybe I plan on "contributing" maybe not.  It sorta depends on if I'm interested in helping the community out.

and if the community is gonna treat me like SHIT...then why would I want to help?

Now, if they are NICE...I might be more inclined to learn more and thus, one day, contribute something.

Hey...I self-taught myself fucking PHP.

I had never even LOOKED at code before in my life until I became an Admin on my own LOTGD game.

I taught myself, and learned, and made some contributions back, because people were nice and patient...and didn't act like assholes.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Erm yeah... reporting someone will not get the admin's attention, much. Its the mods who do the work., and that is pretty minor But some times, I can see why people are being assholes. No offense, but sometimes I do believe your tone is too serious and stern, most netizens are put off by this. Try sounding friendly and you won't see assholes.

Also about the homebrew, part: lol, no that won't work here. Most people who want to learn how to make homebrew would go to other sites, so no loss. Really, the noobs that leave are mostly those that never intended to join in the first place.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 27, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you should learn how to use a search engine then...I seem to find things perfectly fine


----------



## Depravo (Sep 27, 2009)

You're confusing 'noob' with 'newb'. There's a distinct difference.

NEWB - A person new to a certain subject and therefore has little or no knowledge on said subject. If a forum search cannot answer his questions he will make a polite post asking for help. He will be grateful for any help he receives and personally thank the people who offer this help.

NOOB - A know-nothing arsehole too lazy/stupid/arrogant to perform his own forum searches. He will make posts DEMANDING the information he requires and not be grateful when he receives it. If other forum users will not appease his laziness/ego he will become verbally abusive.

If a forum was made just for noobs, the noobs wouldn't use it. Because they're noobs.


----------



## xist (Sep 27, 2009)

The thing is sometimes people just get tired of the same old questions.....i know i do. A great deal of the time noobs get help but when it's the same old, same old and posed in either a lazy or a cocky way even the most patient tend to snap (again, i know i do).

The best advice i could give to a person new to a particular subject is this, ask your questions well. eg. -



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm noob101 and i'm a bit stuck with [insert generic noob issue here].  Now i've searched the boards and read [link 1], [link 2] and [link 3] but i'm a bit confused about [insert generic noob confusion]. Please could anyone either help me understand or point me in the direction of a better guide because i'm stuck.
> 
> ...



Firstly it's THANKS IN *ADVANCE*! Gah that annoys me when people get that wrong. Second, can you see the inherent difference between those posts and why some people react differently?

If you expect people to put in the effort to help you just demonstrate that you've put in equal or greater effort first. Simple.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 27, 2009)

I find that the search engine works rather well now we use Google, you just have to use it properly.

And the report button is there for a reason, folks, please use it.


----------



## Minox (Sep 27, 2009)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I find that the search engine works rather well now we use Google, you just have to use it properly.


I used to use the Google one, but as of late it's become next to useless giving almost no relevant results.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

A forum where more Noobs could be at and any of those "high-horse" older folk around here can just AVOID THAT FORUM ENTIRELY if they can't be nice to the noobs.

The older folk around here who CAN be nice and wish to be helpful, would be more than welcome, but the assholes can just stay the fuck out.

P.S DanTheMan...thanks for basically answering my question in the other thread about the supercard DSONE i.  I didn't quite understand the write-up, which was why I posted the topic.

See, if we HAD a forum more geared for Noobs...noobs like me could ASK a question like that...and those who want to be nice and helpful, could come by and read it and offer their help...and those who are "ANNOYED" by noobs, and think they are so much fucking better than noobs...can just stay the fuck out of that Forum altogether.

That way, noobs wouldn't have to feel so threatened and unwelcome around here, and maybe the Forum would grow more...to the benefit of the whole community.

All of us had to start SOMEWHERE, right?  So why be an asshole just because you are more advanced than someone else?

Why be a mean son of a bitch toward someone and drive them away?  Maybe that person who is right now a noob...two years from now will produce an awesome piece of homebrew that will now never happen because some asshole drove that person away instead?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, I think it's a good idea.
> 
> I AM TIRED OF GETTING MY FUCKING FEELINGS HURT BY PEOPLE WHO CAN'T CONTROL THEMSELVES AND REFRAIN FROM BEING ASSHOLES TOWARDS NOOBS!!
> 
> ...



Feelings hurt. . On a internet forum.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make her angry, you'll get warned


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't notice. *magically becomes nice to noobs*. Wait......I'd rather be nice to a newb then a noob. BTW, Nobody would make "fun" of you if you took the time to "search" for the solution to your problem. BTW, If you're tired of getting your "fu**ing" feelings hurt by people, leave. I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, maybe not.  but you just bought another report.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no right to drive off people you personally do not happen to like by being mean.

such attempts WILL be reported.

I expect mods and Admins to take their duties seriously and maintain civility on this board, I will NOT be treated poorly.

I do not ask questions without first searching myself.  but I usually can't find anything that really answers the damn question.

So I'm fucking socially inept and maybe don't phrase everything beautifully for you.  i'm sorry.  But goddam, you don't have to be an asshole about it.

I'm just trying to understand what I don't understand, okay?

Fuck, if you don't want to help, then just swit on the sideline of my posts and shut the fuck up, okay?

And if you can't be nice to me, then leave me the fuck alone...put me on ignore...I won't give a shit.

If I annoy you that bad...PUT ME ON IGNORE THEN.  don't be nasty, mean or rotten, because if you are, I am fucking going to report you.

No exceptions, I am done taking crap off people.

I already have emotional/mental issues that require medication, for christ's sake...I am NOT going to take abuse.  I already take enough abuse in my daily life, I don't fucking need it here, and I will not accept it.


----------



## Kalisiin (Sep 27, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACTLY MY PROBLEM!!

Once, it was helpful.  Now, it's basically useless, because you get so many "hits" back on anything you search...and usually 90 percent or more of the "hits" you get have no relation to what it was you were searching for.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 27, 2009)

I see one flaw in the 'forum for noobs' part of this discussion.
Noobs are noobs. Most of them don't even post in the correct section of the site.
Even if you have flashy text saying "noob questions here" most of them will ignore it and post in the section that they want to.

EDIT: oh and yeah I must agree, Google search sucks on GBAtemp.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can agree with that i've searched for things and i always end up getting a ton of posts that might have one of the words im searching and have absolutely nothing to do with what im searching...but i can see why you're so angry...i get annoyed about people posting the same stuff all day long and i make it known that it annoys me but i tend to just ignore the posts all together rather then flaming them or else sometimes i feel like being helpful even though its been answered so many times and i'll give them an answer or post a link...but it is true that a lot of people go out of their way to be an ass to people who really want help.


----------



## floobmonsrake (Sep 27, 2009)

I think its a decent idea. But  i think a noob thread were its okay to be a noob, would be better. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 27, 2009)

If you created a separate forum for noobs, then I guess we've already lost the battle. The problem with noobs is the threads/posts of garbage the flood GBAtemp. Making a separate forum would just allow them to do just that, except without anyone to stop the flood by fixing their dumb problem or insulting them until they start crying and run away from the site. 

Also, serious suggestions, please.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If you created a separate forum for noobs, then I guess we've already lost the battle. The problem with noobs is the threads/posts of garbage the flood GBAtemp. Making a separate forum would just allow them to do just that, except without anyone to stop the flood by fixing their dumb problem or insulting them until they start crying and run away from the site.
> 
> Also, serious suggestions, please.


This thread isn't serious?


----------



## rustybanana (Sep 27, 2009)

This place wouldnt seem so hostile to noobs if instead of asking stupid questions they actually read around for a hour or 2 and actually used the search function!

You want hostile? Try posting stupid questions on the xbox-scene.com forums! 

Simply try and help yourself and dont demand help.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 27, 2009)

A second forum for "n00bs" would be impossible to mange. Plus saying "this member has more value then this member" just goes against the spirit of GBAtemp.

What the hell would people talk about in the non n00b section anyway? If you are so bothered about n00bs just dont reply to their posts, and set people on ignore.

What an awful un-practical idea.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 27, 2009)

The easiest way to end this mess is simply to close the thread.

It's not going to happen because of the reasons given by p1ngpong.

If I may add my own comment, to me it often seems _easier_ to give a helpful and friendly reply, even if the answer seems obvious to me, because it's the decent thing to do. Creating tension and anger is good for nobody.

Thread closed.


----------

